# venir, verb auxiliar?



## tamen

Considereu correcta una frase com ara "el còmput ve determinat per... "?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara entenc què volies dir!

No et sé dir si és correcte o incorrecte, potser jo diria "el còmput queda determinat..." o "el còmput el determina..."

Em sona molt italià "el còmput ve determinat per...". En alguerès segur que està bé.

De tota manera, com que no sé si és correcte o incorrecte en català del Principat, no voto en el "poll"...


----------



## louhevly

tamen said:


> Considereu correcta una frase com ara "el còmput ve determinat per... "?



It sounds fine to me.
A Google search turned up this page:
http://cv.uoc.edu/tren/trenacc/web/LLENGUA.GLOSSNOMEN/glossari_entrades.frame_detall?i_paraula=240


----------



## tamen

.

Bona nit, Lou.

Et sona fi, però no deu ser pas pels arguments exposats (_que vénen exposats?) _a la pàgina que proposes, que semblen més aviat demostrar el contrari. "La Maria ve molt cansada", perfecte; "La sentència ve exposada", per mi totalment dubtós.

L'amiga del Poble Sec suggereix solucions airoses i normals: "el còmput queda determinat..." o "el còmput el determina..." i, d'aquestes, a mi doneu-me la segona.

Diu que allò li sona molt italià, i a mi també.


----------



## tamen

.

Em deixava de dir això a la TPS. 

Per què dius que en alguerès deu estar bé? Tant com en català del Principat beneir les formes sintàctiques o lèxiques que no tenen altre origen que el castellà?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bé, ara no desitjo endinsar-me en certes discussions perquè tinc molts maldecaps professionals, però l'alguerès que s'ha desenvolupat en les darreres dècades ho ha fet a partir de l'italià per raons evidents. Només volia dir això.

He estat a l'Alguer en moltes ocasions i he pogut comprovar com amics meus o la meva mare, que no saben italià, no han entès certes paraules o construccions, mentre que jo, que tinc coneixements d'italià per motius professionals i personals, sí que ho he entès perfectament.

Seria interessant contactar amb algun lingüista alguerès i que ens parlés d'aquest ús del verb _venir_.


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bé, ara no desitjo endinsar-me en certes discussions perquè tinc molts maldecaps professionals, però l'alguerès que s'ha desenvolupat en les darreres dècades ho ha fet a partir de l'italià per raons evidents. Només volia dir això.





Ben entès, ara no es tracta tampoc de filar més prim que els que ja ho fan.

La meva reserva només venia perquè tan acceptable deu ser aquest "venir" en alguerès (català) com ho és en principatí (català) el "Marcel Marceau *està *considerat XXX" que he sentit repetit avui tres o quatre vegades a la televisió. Per què no "*és considerat*"? Només perquè en castellà semla que tant se val "ser" com "estar?

A la Wikipedia (Harnoncourt) llegeixo:

Aquest grup *està* dedicat a la interpretació de música barroca i del classicisme amb instruments d'època... 

No seria millor "es dedica"?

Que en castellà es digui (no ho aifrmo pas), vol dir que en català del Principat i del País Valencià, etc., "està bé"?

Només anava per aquí, i ara només et desitjo bona nit, a tu i als que ens poden llegir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Aquest grup *està* dedicat a la interpretació de música barroca i del classicisme amb instruments d'època...


 
Això sí que em sona però que ben malament. Em sona com si algú dediqués el grup a algú altre, que no té cap sentit.

Una altra cosa: sí que és cert que avui dia molta gent fa servir molts castellanismes i que fa malícia, però també passa el mateix amb el castellà de Catalunya. És la qüestió de les interferències. A mi és un tema que em fascina i que no em sap greu plantejar sempre que no s'arribin a trepitjar certs terrenys pantanosos... Per a això segur que hi ha altres fòrums. La meva opinió.


----------



## Lumia

No puc posar-hi els enllaços perquè el sistema no m'ho permet, però fent recerques mitjançant Google, la construcció _venir + determinat_ apareix en documents publicats per l'IEC. Concretament: 

*ve determinat* en tres ocasions
*ve determinada* en quatre ocasions, una de les quals en una publicació de la Secció Filològica
*vénen determinades* en una ocasió

D'altra banda, la construcció també apareix en d'altres documents que m'ofereixen garanties d'haver estat corregits (DOGC, per exemple).

Diria que, si bé no és la construcció més habitual en català ni la més genuïna, no és incorrecta.


----------



## xeneize

Bones dies 
Bé, he mirat lo meu "Criteris de llengua escrita del català de l'Alguer", i no cita l'ús de "venir" com auxiliar.
D'acord con Traductora, l'alguerès ha *tengut un *esvilupament particular i totalment justificable, per lo que pot ésser que calqui u usi *aqueixa forma en la llengua parlada.
Però pareix no ésser una "norma". 
*En aquí, d'altra manera, lo sard influeix *un bé tambè en l'italià que se parla, sobre tot sintacticament, i això fa que un bé de construccións usades en italià siguin diferents de com *sigueriven en l'italià peninsular.
Encara més, por lo tant, pot succeir en alguerès. I en sard no exist lo de "venir" com auxiliar. Aixì que no m'*espantariva si no s'usessi particularment en alguerès...però no estic segur.
Lo que sì vos pot assegurar es que en alguerès l'auxiliar _ésser_ es emprat juntament a _haver_...i amb distinció entre los dos.
Per exemple, en alguerès se diu _so anat_ (=he anat), eres eixida (=havies eixit), etc, i se declina regularment.
Això sì *pogueriva ésser una influència del sard o del italià, però en lo diccionari que vos he citat diu que aquesta sigueriva la "norma clàssica"...però no sé si vol diure la norma clàssica algueresa només, o aquella catalana tambè...Calqui u pot diure si abans en català s'usava aqueixa forma?...
Txau


P.d. *Qui fatiga escriure aixì!....

*tengut = tingut, crec....
*esvilupament = desenvolupament
*aqueix/aqueixa/aqueixos/aquixes = emprats juntament a _aquest_ en la llengua escrita, i unica forma usada en la llengua parlada
*en aquí = aquì
*un bé = molt
*sigueriven = serien 
*espantariva = meravellarìa, crec..
*pogueriva = condicional de _poguer_ (poder); de totes maneres, en alguerès hi ha tres formes de condicional...
*qui = que, quina


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> *tengut = tingut, crec....
> *esvilupament = desenvolupament
> *aqueix/aqueixa/aqueixos/aquixes = emprats juntament a _aquest_ en la llengua escrita, i unica forma usada en la llengua parlada
> *en aquí = aquì
> *un bé = molt
> *sigueriven = serien
> *espantariva = meravellarìa, crec..
> *pogueriva = condicional de _poguer_ (poder); de totes maneres, en alguerès hi ha tres formes de condicional...
> *qui = que, quina


 
Mil gràcies per la teva info, Xene; tot i així, pel que fa a les notes en els peus dels teus missatges... No sé que n'opina la resta de gent del fòrum, però el que et deia ahir: que l'alguerès és molt transparent! Al cap i a la fi, és una variant més de "sa limba catalana"


----------



## xeneize

Ah, aixì que creus que me puc estalviar les notes?...
Jo lo feva per a vosaltros, però si no es necessari, aleshores...
Obviament que l'alguerès forma part de la llengua catalana! 
Pot èsser que les notes siguin necessaries per a los sardismes o italianismes totalment desconexuts en català...fins ara no n'he posat assai, però.
Com preferiu vosaltros, en fi 
Txau


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Opinió meva, Xene: pronoms, preposicions, verbs, etc. són prou transparents. El que resulta més "punyetero" són els noms i els adjectius. 

De tota manera, que era hora que caigués un sard que sap alguerès per aquí


----------



## xeneize

Ok aleshores, gràcies


----------



## chics

Moltes gràcies per respondre, Xeneize. Jo també estic molt contenta de tenir un alguerès. No et preocupis pel vocavulari, ja t'anirem preguntant (per exemple, què és _assai_?), hehe, i tu també pots preguntar-nos, si no entens el que sigui!
Salut!


----------



## xeneize

Hola Chics 
Ok, tot bè, farèm aixì 
Per _assai_, es una de les dues formes de diure _molt_ a l'Alguer.
Segur que ven de l'italià, no existeix en sard, encara que la cosa rara es que s'usa en italià, però en algunes zones de la penìnsula, en Sardenya mai entès (a l'Alguer se diu _entendre_, mai _sentir_).
Una volta un alguerès m'havia dit que no havia entès mai diure "molt" a l'Alguer, però tampoc mai "assai" en italià, només en alguerès!...
Un altra manera de diure "molt" es _un bè_: "molta gent" se diu _un bè de gent_.
Esta forma no existeix en sard ni en italià, ven del sasserès (idioma sardo-corso de la zona de Sàsser).
Txau!


----------



## chics

Uaaau... gràcies!


----------

